# Vintage NBA



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Does anyone else here just love watching any type of old school NBA? I mean it doesn't matter what year. Right now I have been watching the finals series with Houston and Orlando. It is really interesting seeing young Shaq vs Hakeem. I am also watching the finals series of the Suns and the Bulls. Plus I watch just random old Timberwolves games. I am just going to say one thing. Start recording finals series' now. Then pull the tapes out in like 5 or 6 years. It gets interesting. I was surprised on how many of the players I was able to name, even though I had not seen any of the games live nor was a big NBA fan when I was about 7.

Anyone else have this passion about watching old NBA games? Let me know what games/ series' you enjoy watching... Any recomendations would be great.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Anyone else have this passion about watching old NBA games? Let me know what games/ series' you enjoy watching... Any recomendations would be great.


I see what you mean. I'm crazy myself abt vintage games. I'm always downloading torrents off basketball sites on the net that put up old games.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

could u send me some links cuz I can get torrents too


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

actually, i do and i dont...

maybe its my age...but I can only watch games from the 90s

i find myself, laughing whenever they show games from the 80s...maybe its because chances are its the lakers vs. someone....and the lack of defense just gets to me..

by no means am i a "defense" kind of guy...but defensively the 80s were awful...i say to myself.."this is what they call the golden era?"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> I see what you mean. I'm crazy myself abt vintage games. I'm always downloading torrents off basketball sites on the net that put up old games.


Same. I especially love early 90's and late 80's vintage games. Download and burn em on DVD :cheers:


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

I <3 ESPN classic


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I love the 90s NBA, if you ask me it was the real golden age even though Jordan won all the titles but 2. I can't really tolerate watching old crap film from the 80s or before, its such bad quality and the NBA overall wasnt exciting. The NBC days were the best.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

BTW where'd you get all those old series?? I'd love to see some. NBATV only plays really old games most of the time, which sucks.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

The 80's was when the best basketball was played by far.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Anyone else have this passion about watching old NBA games? Let me know what games/ series' you enjoy watching... Any recomendations would be great.


I also have that passion but I can't stand watching games that are very old in which the quality of the picture looks terrible. Every time I see a game on from the 70's on NBATV I switch the channel very quickly cause it looks so bad.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> could u send me some links cuz I can get torrents too


These are some good ones:

http://bt.davka.info/

http://www.basket-torrent.prv.pl/

http://www.thelegacy.biz/index.php

http://bbv.no-ip.biz/WinBits/browse.php


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

sherwin said:


> BTW where'd you get all those old series?? I'd love to see some. NBATV only plays really old games most of the time, which sucks.



My uncles and my dad recorded a bunch of basketball games on tape. So me and my cousin were just looking through some tapes so our little cousin could watch Finding Nemo, but then we found a bunch of old basketball games. Thats why I say start recording them now, especcially like the Pistons, and 5 years from now you will be impressed!


Thanks for the links.


----------



## Msckkcsm (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been looking for years to watch again the most exciting sports event I have ever seen, a famous NBA game in 1986 between Golden State and the Lakers. At the time Golden State was in the cellar and Riley's lakers were unbeatable. At the end of the 3rd quarter, Golden State was behind by 24 points. In the 4th quarter Golden State's Sleepy Floyd single-handedly took over the game to win it for Golden State, in the process creating a record for the most points scored by a single player in a quarter (39), a record which I believe still stands.

If anyone can post this game, or tell me where I can watch it, I will be very grateful.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Agreed with others who said they watch 90's thru now. Anything older, the quality is so bad that I can't enjoy it


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

39 points in a quarter is insane. Dirk Nowitzki just had the first 20 point quarter of his entire career last week, and that's a 16 year, first ballot hall of fame career. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Msckkcsm (Jan 14, 2014)

I think you're right and my memory served me wrong about the 39 points. (At my age, I'm entitled.) I just nosed around the 'net and apparently the record is 33, held by someone else. Even so, that was some amazing performance by Floyd, especially considering that it was against the Magic Johnson, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, James Worthy, Byron Scott Lakers, and also that Floyd was guarded much of the time by Michael Cooper, who was then widely considered to be the premiere defender in the NBA.


----------

